# Lake Garda routes - here!



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

In view of the recent number of request for a route to Lake Garda/Lago di Benaco, here are various suggestions, depending your final destination and also the importance of (avoiding) toll roads.

All departures assume departure from Calais.

For ease, the journey is split into "legs" - basically leg 1 is Calais to the French/Swiss border at Basle, "leg 2" is the journey through Switzerland and onto Lake Garda South. Numerous variants have been added to assist you further.

*Leg 1 Calais - Basle the easy option*

I have classed this route as the easy option, purely as the number of signs you need to collow is absolute minimal - but it comes at a cost in terms of tolls, and you will more than likely refuel on the French motorways, paying service area prices for the fuel.

From Calais, follow the signs for the motorway and REIMS. Once on the A26 motorway, keep following REIMS, METZ and NANCY. As you pass by REIMS, the traffic volume increase but you do get a passing glance of both the magnificent cathedral on the left and the Duomo on the right. Now keep your eyes fixed firmly on signs for METZ/NANCY and these signs will lead you on to the A4 motorway. It is a fairly sharp turn from the A26 to the A4, bending to the right. Once on the A4, follow the signs for STRASBOURG. As you approach STRASBOURG, you need to start thinking about leaving the A4 and joining the A35 motorway. Take care at this point, as the first junction for the A35 will take you into Germany. You need to follow the A35 south, towards COLMAR and MULHOUSE. As you head south, the signs will generally keep you on the motorway, but at junction 7, leave the A35 and follow the N83 southbound towards ERSTEIN and BENFELD. The N83 is dual carriageway and will bring you back on the A35 a few miles down the road.

Why do I leave the A35, you may cry? OK, well the motorway link is not fully completed and it is easier and shorter to use the N83.

Once back on the A35, keep heading south for Colmar and Mulhouse. You will see the signs for Basle/Bale (note - two difference spellings on the sign posts). As you approach the Swiss border, you will be required to stop and purchase the apporiate toll for Switzerland - covered in LEG 2.

So, LEG 1 is easy, but it will cost you about 50 euro in tolls - more if you are a TAG axle.

As a cheaper option, you can try this - you may need a co-pilot if this is your first time.

From Calais, take the A16 and follow the signs to Dunkerque. Approaching Dunkerque, follow signs for Lille. Travelling south easterly on the A25, you will see signs for the A1 motorway, Paris, Brussels (worded as Bruxelles). You need to join the A1 motorway for about a mile and then leave and join the A27 towards Bruxelles and Tournai. You are now about to enter Belgium. Once in Belgium, follow the A8 motorway towards Bruxelles for a few miles, before taking the A16 towards Mons and Chareroi. Stay on this motorway, and just after Namur, you will head south on the "autoroute du soleil", the A4 sign posted as Arlon and Luxembourg. Cross the border from Belgium to Luxembourg and you will see signs for Metz (France). Head for Metz, travelling down the A31 once back in France. From the A31, you will follow signs for the A4 and Strasbourg and you are effectively back on the same road as you are above. There are still some tolls to pay as you head for Strasbourg, but by and large you have avoided them. You will also have filled up to the brim with cheap diesel in Luxembourg!

You can make this journey cheaper still. From Luxembourg, head for France and the A31 motorway south. Then, follow the signs for Metz Est and Aeroport Regional. You will see a sign, over the road on a gantry for Cheateu Salins - follow this road, the D955 and once through Chateau Salins, stay on the same road, heading for Sarrebourg and Phalsbourg and the N4. At Phalsbourg, join the A4 motorway for one junction, heading east towards Strasbourg. Leave the motorway at Saverne and head for Molsheim, and then southwards on to the A35 motorway as mentioned above. This route is slightly more complicated, but will save you more money on tolls and you can spend a night in one of the camp sites in the Alsace.

*Leg 2 Basle - Garda*

On arrival at Basle, you will need to buy a motorway toll. These cost 40 Swiss Francs or 30 Euro and are valid for upto one year. The actual period of validity depends upon which month you puchase the toll sticker. A toll sticker bought in January 08, it will be vaid until December 08. If you buy a toll sticker in June 08, it is still valid to December 08. These stickers cover vehicles upto 3500kg. I call them toll stickers as they are small stickers that you stick to your windscreen. Once affixed, the are difficult to remove and will tear - so they are non transferable.

If your outfit is over 3500 kg, you will need to complete a form in the office. It effectively costs 3.25 SFR per day to use the motorway, and the minimum charge is 25 SFR. You can however select a 10 trip option - at 32.50 SFR and you have 12 calendar months to use the 10 trips.

So, from Basle, the driving is easy following the opening of new tunnels and flyovers. I do not know the road numbers, nor do I have a map, but as soon as you leave the border area, follow the signs for Lucerne, Gotthard (as in the Gotthard tunnel - the longest road tunnel in Europe) and then once free of the tunnel, you will see signs for Chiasso - the border of Switzerland and Italy and also signs for Milan.

On arrival at the border, there are often queues and by habit, I use the coach lane. I am not suggesting you do this, but am stating what I do!

Once in Italy, head south on the A9 towards Milan, then the A8 and then follow the A4 east towards Venice. Leave the motorway at the exit called Desenzano and within moments you will see the Lake.

There are three tolls to pay in Italy - the first two are paid by cash/card - ie drive to the barrier and pay up. The next toll, you take a ticket and pay when you leave the motorway.

The Desenzano exit is good for destinations such as Moniga, Manerba, Desenzano and so on.

If you are staying at Toscalano, you may be aswell to leave the A4 motorway at Brescia Est and follow signs to Salo. From Salo, head north along the lake side.

The A4 motorway has junctions at Sirmione (for Sirmione and local destinations) and also at Peschiera. Use Peschiera for resorts such as Peschiera itself and Lazise, Garda etc.

For northern destinations - Riva, Limone, Torbole and Malcesine, it is easier to stay on the A4 motorway and continue to the A22. Join the A22 and head north towards Austria and the Brenner Pass - signed as Brennero. Leave the A22 at Roverto Sud, and follow signs for "Lago di Garda nord". This is adding mileage and toll costs to your journey.

I have included Limone and Riva in the latter route because, whilst it is much shorter via Brescia Est and Salo, there are dozens of tunnels and the road is narrow along the lake side. If a bus or coach comes towards you etc etc it is very tight for space. Would you want this hassle after a long drive? The route is more than passable, but it is time consuming if you have to keep slowing down for oncoming vehicles etc.

A map of Garda is attached so hopefully you can work out the destinations and routes from above.

My own preference, is Calais - Dunkerque - Lille - Belguim - Mons - Charleroi - Arlon - Luxembourg - Metx - Chateau Salins - Sarrbourg - A4 for one junction, Molsheim and time for beddy byes at nearby Obernai. On then toll free to Colmar and Mulhouse, before entering Switzerland as above and contimuing to Italy. I leave the A4 at Brescia Est for several reasons. Firstly, diesel is cheaper at garages on the SS11 than it is lakeside, secondly it saves a couple of euro on tolls and thirdly, I know the area well.

I hope all this is some use. The road numbers, junctions etc are given based on past experience and you should be aware, that these numbers can change.

I don't know how to shrink the map to a more manageable size.

Happy travelling and see you there! (maybe)


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2008)

Following a link on MHF I just ordered the Swiss Vignette for £17 plus £3.50 post.

One less thing to worry about.

Keep the good work up, *everyone* needs to visit Italy even if they don't realise this yet.

Though I think you need a motorbike to experience it properly, you just overtake a car, especially an Alpha, then look in your mirrors as a steaming Italian in "Death or Glory" mode tried to keep up. They overtake where it is perfectly obvious that it is totally impossible to overtake. Excellent sport.

Now I wonder, overtake an Alpha with an English MH


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Lake Garda*

Mmmm

For good measure, I will add the follwing links.

www.gardalake.it - list of campsites and other useful info

www.camping.it - campsites

www.trenitalia.it - rail time tables

http://www.trasportibrescia.it/ - bus times - Lake Garda West and South

http://www.aptv.it/orari/index_orari.html - bus times Lake Garda south and east, Verona

http://www.navigazionelaghi.it/ scheduled boat services

Ciao bello!

R xx


----------

